# High School Grad!



## jlyoncc1 (Jun 14, 2008)

Ok - so I know I have not posted any of my tort pics lately but with good reason. I have been super busy with my kids. I posted the prom and dinner dance and now the important stuff......HE MADE IT!!
My son graduated last night, we are so proud!












Next week....daughters 8th grade graduation!!


----------



## Isa (Jun 14, 2008)

Dee

Very nice pics!

Congratulations 

You must be so proud of him!

Isa


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Isa! It has been a long road but a successful one!


----------



## cvalda (Jun 14, 2008)

Oooo congrats! What a big moment!

My eldest just graduated 8th grade!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks Kelly - My daughter graduates 8th on Wednesday! Busy year here....


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 16, 2008)

Congratulations Dee. Nice looking young man you have there. Great pics. You must be busting with pride. Two Graduates in a week.


----------

